

Picasa Arrives on the Mac - rscott
http://picasa.google.com/mac/
It's about time.
======
sc
Unfortunately it's not very Mac-like.

Petition to Google and other cross-platform app-makers: please take the time
to integrate with OS X; Mac users can already run PC apps with the help of
VirtualBox, VMWare Fusion, or Parallels.

~~~
old-gregg
I can't even begin to describe how happy I am that it's not Mac-like, i.e. not
dumbed-down to idiotic Apple UI idoms. I have an IQ above 50 so I don't need
"OSX-style" UI for retarded Oklahoma children, thank you very much google for
not ruining it. It works _exactly_ as it did on Windows which is... like a
hundred years ahead of iPhoto. I'm sorry kids, but Apple should be learning
from Picasa how to make usable UIs, not the other way around. I hope this
trend of ignoring OSX's idiotic idioms will continue.

I don't have to go back to Windows
anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What a day... Christmas came late for me this year. :-) I'm sitting here,
typing this smiling like a baby.

If google wanted to charge $1K for it, I would have paid it.

~~~
whalesalad
For someone so happy to "[not] have to go back to Windows anymore!!!^69"
you're clearly a Mac user. I find it puzzling that you've got such distaste
then, for "OSX-style UI for retarded Oklahoma children". If you're so clearly
against windows and use OS X and all of the applications it has to offer,
aren't you really just saying a bit about yourself here? That or this is
purely hypocrisy. For having such hate for "OSX's idiotic idioms", I find it
pretty surprising that you use the platform at all.

At least you could have made your frustrations clear in a less vicious manner,
and without making yourself look like such a tool.

~~~
old-gregg
That's what happens when you post a message 15 minutes after watching a
football game, still drunk and excited. Should have known better. Answering
your question, I'm on a Mac against my will [a number of reasons] and I rarely
use anything else than Safari, Photoshop, vim and bash console.

------
Timothee
It will probably be difficult to get a big market share from iPhoto, even
though Picasa has a couple of features that iPhoto lacks:

\- (free and) easy sync with online albums (there's a plugin to push photos
from iPhoto to PicasaWeb but probably not as complete as Picasa from what the
video demo shows. I do hope Google keeps providing this plugin though)

\- face recognition. I tried it on PicasaWeb and it was pretty impressive.

Where it could make a difference is on speed. The rest looks very similar.

I also wonder if it gives the same system-wide access to photos through the
Media library that many applications use.

~~~
halo
On the other hand, Picasa is free.

~~~
Timothee
The thing is that iPhoto comes with every Mac. So, in a way, it's free too.

------
timcederman
At last, although I can only hope it doesn't emulate the bloated crap that is
Picasa 3 on PC.

It is disappointing that one of the fastest and most stable photo applications
out there (probably its biggest two differentiators) has followed the path of
all previous photo applications.

It's not just me either.
[http://groups.google.com/groups/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8...](http://groups.google.com/groups/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=%22back+to+picasa+2%22&btnG=Search&sitesearch=)

------
old-gregg
Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!! I was just in process of configuring yet another Windows
box just because I failed (after a year of trying) to find a way to deal with
my ~5K of photos on a Mac. I tried everything imaginable and nothing came
close to Picasa, so finally, finally google has come to rescue us!

Ugh... I can't remember when was the last time I was so happy about a piece of
software... I only wish Apple could find more talent in Silicon Valley,
apparently all their serviceable engineers are busy on Safari and OSX without
anyone adequate available to work on iPhoto and Finder.

